# high risk countries and visa being approved



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I cannot help but feel sorry for all those applicants applying from high risk countries, there worries and distress of not being approved, ive heard the most horrible stories and rejections one in-particular from a member on this forum her partner was refused and she decided upon ending the relationship, this is awful but reality is what do you do in this situation. 

I want those applying from high risk countries to share there approvals or IDEAS with the rest of the members lets share the good news and ideas of how to present the application, guys share your stories and maybe that one piece of evidence could make all the difference to some one else.

Thanks louiseb


----------



## Maureen (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Louiseb, I like the idea behind your thread. I lodged a PMV in Kenya on 24th June this year. I got acknowledgement letter bt a CO hasn't been allocated yet. I still have hope that things will work out n ill be granted my PMV on time. For now, all I can do is to pray, have patience and wait! I know the waitn and not knowing the progress of the application is difficult bt then there's this adage dat says that "good things come to those who patiently wait" lol. So here's hoping for faster grant for every genuine person who has applied! Cheers to us all.


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

Filipinas....the most important thing before you lodge check n triple check your Phil. docs....they make multiple n silly mistakes like getting your gender wrong on birth certs, simple numerical and alphabet mistakes etc....if you think its an easy fix then go try it..hehe..

Better to do it before than get numerous additional please explain docs from embassy that can set you back months....

Maybe most on this forum breezed thru but I guarantee there are hundreds who have been given a torrid time because of these mistakes...n guess what you will pay them to correct their mistakes...have fun...


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Hi Louise this is great idea for a thread. But the person u are referring to is a friend of mine and what u said is true but also pleased to report they are back together and she is heading to Ghana this week for a three month stay. I like to think my recent win was encouraging to her to try again and to all other people who have been abused by the racist system in place. 

My advice to all 3rd world applicants is to drown them in evidence. They must have no doubt whatsoeverof the genuineness of the relationship 

I recently got all my docs back from diac and one of them was a copy of my application on cd. It surprised me to see the application was over 700 pages long. And this did not include the 1000 photos spanning 4 years. 

It weighed 7.5kg.

U may think this is overkill bit it resulted in our interview being waived and visa issuing in 9 months. 

Originally i thought the visa might have issued relatively quickly cause they did the security check on our prior application so it was quicker to Do it again this time but after rereading our application I like to think that the African case officer in Kenya actually had a heart and really felt bad about what happened to us and I am sure she pushed it through early after I told her I was heading off for my 2nd Ghana trip in. 7 months. As it issued 3 days after I got back. 

So my advice is drown and overwhelm them and keep sending them more. I offered to send my co more photos after my first Ghana trip but she told me "no don't send me any more! In satisfied about ur relationship " lol and thems the words u want to hear lol


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

Sad thing is that DIAC only identified about 10 countries in the world as being low-risk. So the majority of us are in the same boat, I guess. Well, to look from the bright side, there are plenty of people from high-risk countries on this forum who have had a grant  Wishing everyone a smooth visa grant process, and no more excessive waits!


----------



## Starbreeze (Sep 9, 2013)

My fiancé is Turkish, we put our application in in Feb and he had an interview wth CO in August We both feel our interviews went badly, mine was on the phone and I had been sleeping when they called as it was 10pm. He felt he forgot some things , we have been together for 3 years. Now we must wait and its driving me crazy. I wish everyone good luck and this is a great thread


----------



## Rigs (Jun 29, 2013)

Do case officers ring you at 10 pm at night?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

chicken999 said:


> Hi Louise this is great idea for a thread. But the person u are referring to is a friend of mine and what u said is true but also pleased to report they are back together and she is heading to Ghana this week for a three month stay. I like to think my recent win was encouraging to her to try again and to all other people who have been abused by the racist system in place.
> 
> My advice to all 3rd world applicants is to drown them in evidence. They must have no doubt whatsoeverof the genuineness of the relationship
> 
> ...


Oh wow please send my love to Mel i miss her on the forum so much she is a gem bless her, i prayed for her so much. What happened to her and Abdul was cruel and uncalled for and this sort of behavior should never happen in today's society. Please send her my regards
Louise


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Rigs said:


> Do case officers ring you at 10 pm at night?


They can if they are ringing from another country due to the time difference


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, it is hard having a partner from a high risk country and the stress of not knowing what the outcome is going to be. If they were from a low-risk country there would not be that amount of stress!!

The hardest part I have found is finding people that have applied from the same embassy as my fiancee and for the same visa type.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I will Louise. Actually Abdul met kobo at the airport as he flew out today for his epic 3 day trip to oz they have become great mates as have mel and I - we have such similar tails of woe and I'm sure they will also have a happy ending like us soon


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

chicken999 said:


> I will Louise. Actually Abdul met kobo at the airport as he flew out today for his epic 3 day trip to oz they have become great mates as have mel and I - we have such similar tails of woe and I'm sure they will also have a happy ending like us soon


I am so jealous - I want to hang out with you, mel, abdul and kobo!


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

It's a date cg once u are here and Abdul too we will have a reunion and all catch up : ). 24 hrs to go for me not that I'm counting or anything lol


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I know you can barely sit still!!!!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

chicken999 said:


> It's a date cg once u are here and Abdul too we will have a reunion and all catch up : ). 24 hrs to go for me not that I'm counting or anything lol


were are you from in Ausie chicken999 were sitting in Perth big house spare rooms so feel free lol


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Lol yes I couldn't concentrate at work was talking to him in abi dabi for a while today . 14 hrs now to go lol

I'm in brissie Louise think we better add u to the reunion also !


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

And thank u for invite  once we are all here we can choose a city to meet up in and could be Perth with ur empty rooms


----------



## Maureen (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey chicken, u forgot to add me to the reunion!


----------



## Mike.S (Sep 3, 2013)

*
Yes, Mish is right.
*


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Lol I did too! how rude of me, u definitely have to come this is going to be a ripper of a reunion!


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

ashleigh said:


> Sad thing is that DIAC only identified about 10 countries in the world as being low-risk. So the majority of us are in the same boat, I guess. Well, to look from the bright side, there are plenty of people from high-risk countries on this forum who have had a grant  Wishing everyone a smooth visa grant process, and no more excessive waits!


I looked cause I was surprised at that it's waaay more than ten - from what I could tell it's countries eligible for eta...just saying.


----------



## celine2584 (Sep 21, 2013)

Reading all the comments seems like losing my hope.lol

Im a filipina too, currently working here in singapore as a domestic helper..im going to apply next week for a tourist visa..kindly help me if can have a chance using this documents.

Employment contract
Employer letter -allowing me to have a 1 month vacation
Bank statement
Invitation
His employment contract
Evidence of his residential contract

Btw, he is a new zealand citizen. 

Thanks and more power!


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Celine ...my fav. for want of a better word...''extended family'' lady, is also a maid in Singapore...She will do anything to get the opportunity to go to Oz....im not thinking a ''meal ticket'' visa but just an opportunity....those Filipinas that make it just are so blessed....


----------



## celine2584 (Sep 21, 2013)

dunan said:


> Hi Celine ...my fav. for want of a better word...''extended family'' lady, is also a maid in Singapore...She will do anything to get the opportunity to go to Oz....im not thinking a ''meal ticket'' visa but just an opportunity....those Filipinas that make it just are so blessed....


Thanks for ur response dunan..appreciate it much..what I mean is we're not related at all..I just met him online and we became friends 8 months from now..I brought him in Philippines last May when I had my vacation...just a merely friendship.


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

My friend n me, had a mutual friend in CDO...we also met her online...n tried to get her a TV......got a point blank refusal....im sure it was because no relationship was the factor...


----------

